# Tulsa Race Massacre



## Peppermynt (May 25, 2021)

Excellent interactive article from the NY Times. Open in incognito mode to get behind the paywall:









						What the Tulsa Race Massacre Destroyed (Published 2021)
					

We created a 3-D model of Greenwood, home of “Black Wall Street,” as it was before a white mob set it on fire 100 years ago.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 25, 2021)

I saw the History Channel is going to do a special.   May 30





__





						HISTORY | Page Not Found  | HISTORY
					






					play.history.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 25, 2021)

I wonder how much of this attention was brought on by this being in Watchman.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 25, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wonder how much of this attention was brought on by this being in Watchman.


And in that Lovecraft Country episode.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (May 26, 2021)

I went to Tulsa two weeks ago and spent 3 days there. Very nice place. The people there were friendly. I actually thought about moving there. They have a small Tulsa Massacre exhibit in their airport which I thought was weird, considering they’re the ones that caused it. There were more black people there than I was expecting. It felt like I was in NJ.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 27, 2021)

Dewhites were BIG MAD after the first episode of Watchman. 
BIG MAD.

There was a form of reparations paid to them and they showed dewhites real mad about that as well. Reflects reality.


----------

